

ISPs Have to Identify Alleged Pirates, EU Court Rules - nsns
http://torrentfreak.com/isps-have-to-identify-alleged-pirates-eu-court-rules-120419/

======
rickmb
As far as I understand it, this still means that the copyright mafia needs a
court order to get the info. The EU case was about whether or not a court can
give such an order at all. And the answer is, yes they can, if the law ensures
a decent balance between privacy and copyright protection.

Even though I would have loved to see the EU court rule otherwise, this still
constitutes due process, not the total circumvention of the judicial system
the copyright mafia is trying to achieve.

As long as the Swedish courts demand solid evidence of copyright violations
from a given IP address, I don't see a big problem here. Of course then we get
to the question of proving who was behind that address when the alleged
violation took place....

 _Edit_ : Apparently there is a legal twist here that Torrentfreak doesn't
report: the only reason why the ISP still has that data is because it was
stored under the EU's telecommunications directives. These where intended to
support law enforcement in fighting serious crimes (the usual terrorism and
child porn excuse), and politicians in several countries have sold this to the
public with the assurance that access to that data it could not be used for
any other purpose.

This has now been exposed as a lie, which does make this big news that could
have major consequences in the whole of the EU, exposing several government as
having mislead parliament and the voters about the reach of these laws. (Which
in turn is nice timing, short before the vote on ACTA which comes with similar
"assurances" and promises...)

------
rollypolly
Can a Swedish person explain when and why Sweden decided to follow in
America's footsteps in regards to anti-piracy?

~~~
arto
See Rick Falvinge's blog post at [http://falkvinge.net/2011/09/05/cable-
reveals-extent-of-lapd...](http://falkvinge.net/2011/09/05/cable-reveals-
extent-of-lapdoggery-from-swedish-govt-on-copyright-monopoly/)

